# NATO and C-17s



## MarkOttawa (19 Mar 2008)

As far as I can see there still in no contract, but things seem moving:

SALIS’ Sibling: NATO’s C-17 Pool Inaugurates In-House Heavy Lift
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/salis-sibling-natos-c17-pool-inaugurates-inhouse-heavy-lift-02630/



> The long-range C-17 Globemaster III heavy transport aircraft remains the backbone of US Air Mobility Command inter-theater transport around the world, and its ability to operate from shorter and rougher runways has made it especially useful during the Global War on Terror. Recent buys by Australia, Britain, and Canada have broadened the plane’s its global use. Now NATO, who has relied on the SALIS arrangement and its leased super-giant AN-124s from Russia, is looking to buy and own 3-4 C-17s as NATO pooled assets with multinational crews. Participating countries will receive allocated flight hours relative to their participation (a Dutch MinDef release says they expect 500 flight hours per year for EUR 10-15 million per year over 30 years), and thus far they include: Bulgaria, the Czech Republic, Estonia, Hungary, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Sweden, and the United States.
> 
> This order will not materially change the coming shut-down of C-17 production, but it does look like the inauguration of a pool that will fill a gaping hole in Europe’s defense capabilities – its complete lack of heavy airlift. This article will cover NATO C-17 acquisition program, including its structure and ongoing announcements. Program is actually a misnomer so far. There has been talk so far, but no concrete agreements, despite an originally-planned in-service date of late 2007…



More:

Government Decision on Strategic Transport Aircraft
http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.34806081.1205929004.OelbM38AAAEAAA--AEQAAAAD&manuel_call_prod=92349&manuel_call_mod=release&modele=jdc_inter



> The Government has reached a decision on Swedish participation in the multinational Strategic Airlift Capability (SAC) which gives Sweden access to three Boeing C-17 heavy transport aircraft.
> 
> The transport aircraft, in use by many countries including the United States and the United Kingdom, has a length of 53 metres and can carry, for example, two Type 10 or two Type 15 helicopters, a Fast Attack Craft or two CV90 combat armoured vehicles. It is capable of landing on poorly prepared airstrips and can operate in areas where the threat level is high.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 May 2008)

Looks certain:

Strategic Airlift Capability - C-17 Globemaster III Aircraft
http://www.defense-aerospace.com/cgi-bin/client/modele.pl?session=dae.37062311.1210592651.EPZXJn8AAAEAAC@Dyk0AAAAN&manuel_call_prod=94053&manuel_call_mod=release&modele=jdc_inter



> (Source: US Defense Security Cooperation Agency; issued May 9, 2008)
> 
> WASHINGTON --- The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Strategic Airlift Capability of C-17 Globemaster III aircraft as well as associated equipment and services.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Richie (13 May 2008)

The last article states that the aircraft will likely be based at an air base in Hungary. Maybe I'm starting to feel my years, but I can remember when Hungary was a member of the Warsaw Pact; it still seems strange to me to hear of NATO aircraft stationed in Hungary or Poland or any other East European nation. Not that I'm complaining by any means, I've been to Hungary and know that the Magyar are a great people and deserve better than what they had under the USSR. I remember seeing bullet holes in the walls from the 1956 uprising.
At any rate, these aircraft should fit in nicely with the NATO Response Force. Let's just hope that the political will to use this force is also present.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 May 2008)

But wait!  The Airbus A400M is just around the corner!  :rofl:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 May 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> But wait!  The Airbus A400M is just around the corner!  :rofl:



Unfortunately the construction of the road the corner is on has not yet been completed, and due to an unforeseen rock in the ground construction has been delayed.

Midget


----------



## a_majoor (14 May 2008)

Anyone else think it is odd that Canada, with a military only a tiny fraction of the size of the combined might of European NATO nations (indeed a fraction of many individual European NATO forces) needs 4 C-17's, while this consortium only plans to get 3?


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (14 May 2008)

Looks like their requirement is for 8, but they're only getting 2 for now at least.


----------



## geo (14 May 2008)

Gotta start somewhere......

They also have the Ukranian Antonovs nearby - if they need big movers.


----------



## GAP (16 Jun 2008)

SALIS’ Sibling: NATO’s C-17 Pool Inaugurates In-House Heavy Lift
15-Jun-2008 12:25 EDT
Article Link

The long-range C-17 Globemaster III heavy transport aircraft remains the backbone of US Air Mobility Command inter-theater transport around the world, and its ability to operate from shorter and rougher runways has made it especially useful during the Global War on Terror. Recent buys by Australia, Britain, and Canada have broadened the plane’s its global use. Now NATO, who has relied on the SALIS arrangement and its leased super-giant AN-124s from Russia, is looking to buy and own 3-4 C-17s as NATO pooled assets with multinational crews. Participating countries will receive allocated flight hours relative to their participation (a Dutch MinDef release says they expect 500 flight hours per year for EUR 10-15 million per year over 30 years), and thus far they include: Bulgaria, the Czech Republic, Estonia, Finland, Hungary, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Sweden, and the United States.

This order will not materially change the coming shut-down of C-17 production, but it does look like the inauguration of a pool that will fill a gaping hole in Europe’s defense capabilities – its complete lack of heavy airlift. This article will cover NATO C-17 acquisition program, including its structure and ongoing announcements. Program is actually a misnomer so far. There has been talk, and spending bills are being introduced in some countries, but nothing resembling firm contracts yet, despite an originally-planned in-service date of late 2007. While Denmark has dropped out, Finland dropped in, and Latvia is now on board. The number of planes has dropped slightly, but NATO has now confirmed the total number of planes and the immediate schedule, as the number of signatories grows…
More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2008)

Just spotted this to share as well - highlights mine....

*New step in the Strategic Airlift Capability project*
NATO news release (2008)080, 12 Jun 08

The Defence Ministers of the Strategic Airlift Capability nations met at NATO Headquarters to review progress and *map the way forward to meet the goal of receiving the first aircraft in November 2008*. 

The fifteen SAC nations, including two Partner nations1, have agreed to purchase 3 C-17 strategic airlift aircrafts for use by participating nations to meet national airlift requirements, including for NATO and EU missions.

Today’s meeting was highlighted by *the signature by the Netherlands of the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to govern the purchase and operation of the aircraft*. Slovenia and the United Stated announced that they have also recently signed the MOU. These nations joined Bulgaria, Hungary, Lithuania and Sweden who had previously signed. Other SAC nations are in the process of national procedures for approval and signature of the MOU and are expected to join the signatories by the end of June.

*The Strategic Airlift Capability fleet will be based at Papa Airbase in Hungary and managed by the NATO Airlift Management Organisation. The current planning calls for delivery of the first aircraft in November 2008 with delivery of aircraft 2 and 3 in early and mid 2009 respectively. *

When fielded the SAC will provide a critical capability and address a serious shortfall in national airlift capabilities.  The organization remains open to other nations.



_1)  The fifteen nations comprising the Strategic Airlift Capability are Bulgaria, the Czech Republic, Estonia, Finland, Hungary, Italy, Latvia, Lithuania, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Slovenia, Sweden and the United States._


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jun 2008)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Anyone else think it is odd that Canada, with a military only a tiny fraction of the size of the combined might of European NATO nations (indeed a fraction of many individual European NATO forces) needs 4 C-17's, while this consortium only plans to get 3?



Seems like everyone thought it was a great idea until the piper wanted to get paid. Still 2-3 C17's gives the smaller NATO countries the ability to take part in NATO operations and with Russia getting snarky about it's former vassel states getting uppity notions, the access to Russian transports might be iffy.


----------



## eurowing (24 Jun 2008)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Anyone else think it is odd that Canada, with a military only a tiny fraction of the size of the combined might of European NATO nations (indeed a fraction of many individual European NATO forces) needs 4 C-17's, while this consortium only plans to get 3?



Not at all.  Those postage stamp size countries will have rare domestic need for heavy lift. They can do road moves.  We will use the the C-17 at home AND abroad.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2008)

There has never been a "NATO Air Force" before.  3 C-17s is a modest start, that is not as much a threat to the Russians, especially when placed in a former East Bloc country.  It is a 'token' purchase that they can use to further develop inter-nation interoperability and cooperation in a non-threatening way to the Russians.  It gives them their own dedicated Lift for NATO missions abroad, and can fit into a larger mission including both US and Canadian Aircraft of the same type.  It will allow them to Transport NATO troops for Joint Training in North America, again using an aircraft that can be operate and be serviced with US and Canadian fleets.

We on the other hand now have the oportunity for some Operations to operate out of a new Airhead.

Three may not seem like much, but they are a building block of more things to come; so indeed a very large step taken by our European NATO Partners.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There has never been a "NATO Air Force" before.



There has most certainly been, in fact, for 25 years. The NATO Airborne Early warning & Control Force .

http://www.e3a.nato.int/


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jun 2008)

Correct.....They completely slipped my mind........opps.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2008)

An update, shared with the usual disclaimer....

*NATO Forces Closer to Attaining C-17s*
Army Sgt. 1st Class Reeba Critser, American Forces Press Service, 8 Aug 08
Article link

BRUSSELS, Belgium, Aug. 8, 2008 – Affectionately named the “Moose,” the C-17 cargo aircraft is close to finding a new home on Papa Air Base, Hungary.

After years of planning, 14 NATO members and partners are only a few signatures away from gaining access to three C-17s to share for their national requirements, to include NATO missions in Afghanistan.

“Some countries don’t have enough [need for] airlift to purchase their own C-17s,” said Peter Flory, assistant secretary general for NATO’s Defense Investment.

The solution is to share the C-17s. The initiative, called NATO Strategic Airlift Capability, allows the 14 nations to draw on the aircraft’s capabilities at a fixed rate.

First, all the nations must sign a memorandum of understanding. Then they pay the acquisition cost. After that, they only have to pay the operating cost at the end of each year. The nations then request flight hours with an operations team located at Papa AB.

The team at Papa factors in time between aircraft usage for emergency use. The nations also can trade their flight hours with other nations in the group. If maintenance is required, the consortium will pull the costs from its operating budget to repair the problem.

The decision to use C-17s for the initiative was made with the capabilities available at the time, said a U.S. defense advisor to the European Union. NATO countries were looking for an aircraft that could carry large cargo and land while under combat and on short runways. The C-17s fit that description.

The C-17s are being offered by U.S. company Boeing at a reduced price, marking the first time these countries are purchasing U.S.-made avionics.

According to Boeing, the recommended use of the C-17 is 1,000 flight hours a year, which gives the aircraft a life expectancy of 30 years.

“In an ideal situation, the C-17 can go a distance of 2,400 kilometers and up to 28,000 feet and can land on a short runway as long as it’s strong,” said U.S. Air Force Col. John Zazworksy, commander of the NATO Heavy Airlift Wing at Ramstein Air Base, Germany, and commander of C-17 operations for the Strategic Airlift Capability at Papa Air Base.

“The C-17 was designed around the cargo load. It can convert to airline or cargo seats. It can handle a combination of passengers, vehicles, track vehicles, cargo, medical evacuations, hummers, fire trucks, helicopters, an Abrams tank -- up to 80,000 metric tons,” he said.

The United States will be providing personnel to operate the NATO C-17s until each nation in the consortium is ready to handle them on its own. “Initially, there will only be U.S. personnel manning the C-17s,” Zazworksy said. “But with training, the countries will be able to use their own pilots, crew, aircraft commanders and loadmasters. It will take a year and a half to train the countries’ crew and for them to be comfortable with the C-17 to fly on their own.”

NATO and the United States will each purchase one C-17 for the initiative. The contract calls for the 14 nations to buy the third. However, all three aircraft will be owned by the consortium and can be used at the nations’ discretion.

NATO officials say they hope to receive the first aircraft in November.

(Army Sgt. 1st Class Reeba Critser is assigned to the U.S. Mission to NATO.)

Related Sites:
NATO Strategic Airlift Capability


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2008)

The latest - a Charter has been agreed to, according to the latest NATO news release (highlights all mine)....



> This week, the Strategic Airlift Capability (SAC) took a big step forward after the 12 SAC nations1 completed signature of the SAC Memorandum of Understanding (MOU).   The MOU brought into force the Charter of the NATO Airlift Management Organisation (NAMO). The NAMO will acquire three C-17 aircraft2 to meet strategic airlift requirements of the SAC member nations - 10 NATO members and two non-NATO countries, PfP and EU members Sweden and Finland ....



.... as well as some operational details ....


> ....The C-17 fleet will be *based at Papa Airbase in Hungary, and the planes will be certified and registered by the host nation*.  SAC programme acquisition and sustainment will be managed by NAMO, a NATO Production and Logistics Organisation (NPLO) with a Board of Directors and the NATO Airlift Management Agency (NAMA).
> 
> To operate the C-17s, *a Heavy Airlift Wing (HAW) will be created under the initial command of a US Air Force officer with a Swedish Deputy Commander.*  The HAW will be manned by international crews assigned by the participating nations and will conduct missions based on national requirements.  These missions may be related to NATO-led operations, EU or UN missions, and other international purposes (e.g. humanitarian or disaster relief efforts).
> 
> *The aircraft will be of the same configuration as those operated by the US Air Force and other C-17 nations (Australia, Canada and Great Britain), and crews will be trained to the same basic standards. * The *first aircraft is anticipated to be delivered in Spring 2009*, and the *second and third aircraft are expected to arrive at Papa in Summer 2009*....



More on link


Footnotes:

_1 - The participants include ten NATO nations (Bulgaria, Estonia, Hungary, Lithuania, The Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Slovenia and the United States) and two Partnership for Peace (PfP) nations (Finland and Sweden).

2 - The participating nations will procure two Boeing C-17 Globemaster III aircraft under Foreign Military Sales (FMS) through the NATO Airlift Management Agency, while the US will provide one aircraft as a US contribution.  NAMA will join the C-17 Globemaster III Sustainment Partnership, under which Boeing provides Contractor Logistics Support for C-17 customers._


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2008)

From Stars & Stripes, some details of who's going where to support the C-17s....

*U.S. troops to staff NATO base in Hungary*
John Vandiver, _Stars and Stripes_, 4 Oct 08

STUTTGART, Germany — A NATO base to support the airlift operations of 12 nations will be established in Hungary early next year, and about 40 U.S. military members will be calling the station 100 miles west of Budapest home, according to an alliance agreement.

The Strategic Airlift Capability Partnership — which involves the joint acquisition of three C-17 Globemasters — will increase NATO’s ability to transport large numbers of troops and supplies to far-flung places, such as Afghanistan. *The town of Papa will host the base to be commanded by U.S. Air Force Col. John Zazworsky.*

"It (airlift capability) has been a longstanding alliance shortfall," said Jim Lovell, head of Air Defense and Airspace Management for NATO, noting the possession of C-17s is limited to American and United Kingdom forces. Other nations that are part of the pact will have access to the planes, he said.

The Strategic Airlift Capability Partnership includes 10 NATO nations and two non-NATO members — Sweden and Finland.

The C-17 fleet will be operated by a heavy airlift wing under the command of Zazworsky and a Swedish deputy commander. International crews will be assigned to the base and conduct missions based on national requirements.

*The Hungarian community has been busy preparing facilities to accommodate the influx of servicemembers. An English language international school for dependents is one of the services being developed, Lovell said.*

*"The community has developed a plan for a normal three-year accompanied tour,"* Lovell said.

In all, about 150 people will be assigned to the wing, with the number of Americans standing at 40, he said. The airlift team also will include about 35 civilians, hired by NATO, to manage administrative concerns.

The reason for setting up the base in Hungary is simple, Lovell said. The country stepped forward and expressed interest in playing host.

"They made the offer and we were looking for a nation that would be willing," he said.

The planes will be available for a variety of missions, including NATO-led operations as well as international humanitarian and disaster relief efforts. The C-17, often described as the workhorse of the U.S. Air Force, is capable of hauling heavy loads and landing on short and rugged runways in places such as Afghanistan and other remote places.

The 10 NATO members involved in the deal are Hungary, Bulgaria, Estonia, Lithuania, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Slovenia and the U.S.

In the beginning, U.S. personnel will spend time training international crews how to operate the planes.

*"Initially, there will only be U.S. personnel manning the C-17s," Zazworsky said in August as a final agreement neared. "But with training, the countries will be able to use their own pilots and loadmasters. It will take a year-and-a-half to train the country’s crew and for them to be comfortable with the C-17 to fly on their own."*

The first aircraft is expected to be delivered to Papa in the spring with the second and third C-17 arriving by summer.

NATO officials say while the agreement advances the alliance’s ability to respond to various crises, the initiative also serves as an example of how nations can pool resources to build programs that many nations cannot support on their own.

"It can also provide a model for future capability development," said Peter Flory, NATO assistant secretary-general for defense investment.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Oct 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> noting the possession of C-17s is limited to American and United Kingdom forces.



Nice of S&S to forget about us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Nice of S&S to forget about us.



Even nicer of Jim Lovell, head of Air Defense and Airspace Management for NATO, to have forgotten (he's the one paraphrased saying that.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2008)

It must be official now that NATO Defence Ministers have celebrated it with a ceremony ;D

*Ceremony Marks Step Forward in Strategic Airlift*
NATO news release , 9 Oct. 08
News release link

The NATO Secretary General and Ministers of Defence celebrated in Budapest an important milestone for the Alliance’s Strategic Airlift Capability (SAC) programme.

“This is a big step in the joint effort to obtain a capability which is sorely needed by our Alliance. As we defend our security in new ways and in new places, it is absolutely vital that we are able to transport our forces over strategic distance, and to sustain them while they carry out their important work”, said the NATO Secretary General  during the ceremony.

The ceremony was hosted by the Hungarian Minister of Defence, Imre Szekeres and was addressed also by the US Secretary of Defence, Robert Gates.

With the completion of a Memorandum of Understanding by 12 nations this month, the way has been paved for the creation of a new  NATO agency that will acquire C-17 transport aircraft. The new agency NATO Airlift Management Organisation (NAMO) will acquire three C-17 aircraft to meet strategic airlift requirements of the nations participating in the SAC consortium  - 10 NATO members as well as the two Partners Sweden and Finland.   Launched in September 2006, the consortium has evolved to its current configuration of twelve participants and remains open for other NATO and PfP nations to join in the future.


----------

